# Knife display stand



## lasagna pe (Jan 10, 2022)

Nothing fancy here, just had some crap timber from a home renovation project so I made a little stand. It's not finish carprentry by any means but ended up being quite useful!


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice work. Why do you store your knives in your shop? ;-)


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 10, 2022)

toddnmd said:


> Nice work. Why do you store your knives in your shop? ;-)


Hah! Good one! The picture was minutes-after-fabrication. It's in the kitchen, I'm not an insane person!


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 10, 2022)

I gotta store some of my knives in the shop too. If anyone knew how many gyutos I really owned I would be forcibly taken to Knife Buyers Anonymous!


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 10, 2022)

(I am only partly kidding...I am presently working on a similar wall hanging rack which will hold 22 knives. It still isnt nearly big enough)


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 10, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> (I am only partly kidding...I am presently working on a similar wall hanging rack which will hold 22 knives. It still isnt nearly big enough)


Holy smokes, you have GOT to post pics when it’s done! Jeebus…


----------



## Jaeger (Jan 11, 2022)

lasagna pe said:


> Nothing fancy here, just had some crap timber from a home renovation project so I made a little stand. It's not finish carprentry by any means but ended up being quite useful!


This stand looks pretty good  i like it


----------



## copacetic (Jan 11, 2022)

lasagna pe said:


> I'm not an insane person!



That's _*exactly *_what an insane person would say!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 12, 2022)

This is where I keep my eye candy 






In younger years it probably would have been Playboy Centerfolds. But life moves on … 

I’m temporarily working out of a small kitchen while renovating. I worked this out for my daily users.






The rest get stored in boxes …


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 12, 2022)

Ahhhhh....quite a relief to see that I am not the only one. I don't have a problem! Gonna put up a WTB right now.....


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 12, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> Ahhhhh....quite a relief to see that I am not the only one. I don't have a problem! Gonna put up a WTB right now.....



I think we should seriously consider forming a support group. Of course @marc4pt0 will be president of the North American Chapter.


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 12, 2022)

We have a sort of local Philly group that gets together periodically. Every time we meet up I want to buy more, and more expensive knives!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 13, 2022)

Several years back a gent posted a pic of his knife storage. If I recall correctly it was a room dedicated to this, and IN the walls were glass display cases filled with glorious-ness. Wish I could find that post. It’s here inSIDE the forum


----------



## parbaked (Jan 13, 2022)

marc4pt0 said:


> Several years back a gent posted a pic of his knife storage. If I recall correctly it was a room dedicated to this, and IN the walls were glass display cases filled with glorious-ness. Wish I could find that post. It’s here inSIDE the forum


@DitmasPork posted one of his cousin’s Brazilian BBQ knife cabinet…


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 13, 2022)

parbaked said:


> @DitmasPork posted one of his cousin’s Brazilian BBQ knife cabinet…



Waaaay too small for @marc4pt0 's collection.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 13, 2022)

Raises a whole new world of envy.


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 13, 2022)

Yeah....my wall rack WON'T look like that


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 13, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Waaaay too small for @marc4pt0 's collection.
> View attachment 160361


Holy smokes! This is…intense.


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 13, 2022)

Apropos of nothing, but I wanted to mention that I think it’s super neat that most people on this forum, if they happen to own knives that most normies would consider insanely expensive, actually *use* them (versus babying them). Just think it’s kinda neat compared to some other niche interests. I don’t own anything that anybody here would consider exotic and I’m pretty new, so what do I know!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 13, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Waaaay too small for @marc4pt0 's collection.
> View attachment 160361



That’s insane! Wow, very impressive. This is very similar to the one I was referring to.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 13, 2022)

By my count 57 knives … unit cost hmmmm… total cost hmmm … “honest hun $1100 tops … most of the knives came free from Uncle Fester”. What would you like me to buy you in return?


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 27, 2022)

My first selfmade magnetic knife rack!

Specs:
Length: 600mm
With: 70mm
depth: 30mm
Magnets: continuously (no round magnets / no fix positions)
wood: german oak

I will make more knife racks with other woods and better experince in the future. This is only my prototype


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 30, 2022)

da_mich* said:


> My first selfmade magnetic knife rack!
> 
> Specs:
> Length: 600mm
> ...


Geil! Sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## ChrisCrat (Feb 8, 2022)

I was fed up with my cheap and ugly magnetic knife rack so i decided to make my own. I had some Ebony off-cuts lying around and used those. It should hold 4-5 knives. 
The 12mm x 1mm magnets I ordered were too weak; waiting on 12mm x 6mm now.


----------



## birdsfan (Feb 8, 2022)

Really unique design...I love it!


----------



## birdsfan (May 9, 2022)

It only took 4 months, but I finally got around to finishing the wall rack. The wood is cut from a couple of nice pieces of cherry. I really liked these particular boards for their interesting grain color contrast and features. The uprights are tapered slightly narrower at the top, and the center column has fairly strong magnets just above each of the posts. The magnets are strong enough to feel some pull even through the saya. Each post is covered with a vinyl thread protector. There are spots for 20 knives. Unfortunately quite a few of my handle/saya projects still can't be displayed. I probably should sell some.....but I don't wanna!


----------



## Jaeger (May 10, 2022)

wow


----------



## PeopleoftheSun (May 11, 2022)

@birdsfan that rack is spectacular. Very, very nicely done. I’m almost as envious of the rack as the contents… almost. 

@ChrisCrat yours is very cool as well! I’d love to see it loaded up with the goods!


----------



## birdsfan (May 11, 2022)

Thanks @PeopleoftheSun! I must say I enjoy being able to pick my daily work tools without having to dig through drawers and knife bags.


----------



## gentiscid (May 11, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> It only took 4 months, but I finally got around to finishing the wall rack. The wood is cut from a couple of nice pieces of cherry. I really liked these particular boards for their interesting grain color contrast and features. The uprights are tapered slightly narrower at the top, and the center column has fairly strong magnets just above each of the posts. The magnets are strong enough to feel some pull even through the saya. Each post is covered with a vinyl thread protector. There are spots for 20 knives. Unfortunately quite a few of my handle/saya projects still can't be displayed. I probably should sell some.....but I don't wanna!
> 
> View attachment 178768
> 
> ...


beautiful sayas... self made or custom orders? and where pls


----------



## birdsfan (May 11, 2022)

Thanks @gentiscid! I made them all. Making handles and sayas was a hobby I picked up a couple of years ago. Now all of my knives get a new suit shortly after they come out of the box.


----------



## gentiscid (May 11, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> Thanks @gentiscid! I made them all. Making handles and sayas was a hobby I picked up a couple of years ago. Now all of my knives get a new suit shortly after they come out of the box.



Amazing!!!


----------



## birdsfan (May 11, 2022)

It is a fun hobby. It's been tough to get any projects done lately, though, with the staffing issues that the restaurant industry has been facing. I can't even count on 2 days off on some weeks.


----------



## rob (May 11, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> It only took 4 months, but I finally got around to finishing the wall rack. The wood is cut from a couple of nice pieces of cherry. I really liked these particular boards for their interesting grain color contrast and features. The uprights are tapered slightly narrower at the top, and the center column has fairly strong magnets just above each of the posts. The magnets are strong enough to feel some pull even through the saya. Each post is covered with a vinyl thread protector. There are spots for 20 knives. Unfortunately quite a few of my handle/saya projects still can't be displayed. I probably should sell some.....but I don't wanna!
> 
> View attachment 178768
> 
> ...


Looks great man.


----------

